

New Java Exploit Discovered. Prepare To Die. - marcieoum
http://www.uproxx.com/technology/2012/08/new-java-exploit-discovered-nails-pretty-much-everybody/

======
lutusp
A quote from the article: "The entire Internet runs on JavaScript. There’s a
reason for that. Java programs are “write once run anywhere” — portable, easy
to use, and thus very popular."

Say what? I should take seriously the views of someone who doesn't know the
difference between Java and JavaScript?

Next quote: "Unfortunately, JavaScript itself is basically the computational
version of AIDS. It won’t kill your computer, but it’ll lay out the red carpet
for some virus that wants to do exactly that. ... If you want an understanding
of just how incredibly dangerous it is, let’s talk about a Java exploit just
discovered that works perfectly every time."

Pro tip: Learn the basics before telling everyone the sky is falling.

